# What's the biggest tires my CAAD10 can hold?



## ybgirnadnerb (Mar 15, 2012)

I'm thinking of putting on some big beefy winter stuff. 

2012 CAAD10 4. Brakes are SRAM unnamed.


----------



## tihsepa (Nov 27, 2008)

25's is all that fit in mine.


----------



## jericbarg (Jul 7, 2012)

tihsepa said:


> 25's is all that fit in mine.



mine too.:thumbsup:


----------



## TheGroovekIng (Oct 17, 2012)

I'm interested in this do I'll be watching this thread, I've been thinking of adding another wheelset for the wives CAAD10.

TheGrooveking


----------



## ybgirnadnerb (Mar 15, 2012)

i spoke to an experienced mechanic at my lbs who has a caad10. 

1) it depends on your brakes, he has tektro brakes, my bike has sram
2) it depends on tire manufacturer, each has slightly different sized tires
3) "there is no such thing as winter tires on a road bike"; 
4) biggest he fit was 25mm contintental tires; larger ones rubbed

i think i might just get some rollers...


----------



## kneejerk (Feb 2, 2007)

buy a cycle cross bike if you want to run big tires

you can buy more durable tires for a road racer... Panaracer Ribmo come to mind

but yeah, most road racers are stuck to running 23 or 25mm wide tires and not all are the same width... I recently tried some Michelin Optimum that are labeled 25mm but measure more like 27 or 28mm and barely fit my roadbike... I took them off because if a wheel were to get a little out of true or flex they would rub the frame... 

the other problem with running wide tires on caliper style brakes is that the big tire can be a problem getting past the brakes when inflated


----------



## NWS Alpine (Mar 16, 2012)

Wider rims help spread the tire so it's less likely to hit the center of the brakes. Some tires like the Michelin Pro4 have a taller profile. Mostly safe with 25mm tire and below on a CAAD10.


----------

